# jl 300/4 needs repair



## scooterfrog (Aug 28, 2019)

Not sure if this is old school,
it has one dead channel (2) 
looking to get it repaired.
any recommendations?


----------



## privateer82 (May 7, 2019)

Try calling JL. They have a flat rate repair cost. I just calle them about my HD600/4 that went out, $240.


----------

